# Asbury Park/Avon jetties - 7/14 Sat night



## fishermin (Jul 16, 2007)

*1st time post - woohoo!*

Fished the jetties along the piers in Avon on 7/14 Sat night from 9pm to 7am. Used bunkers, clams, and tried a bucktail and poppers. No action! Only caught a single Blue.


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Fishermin,

I see you are from NYC. Do you fish that area?


----------



## fishermin (Jul 16, 2007)

I've gone on partyboats a few times but I'm pretty much a newbie exploring all that's great about this area. Asbury was my first non-boat outing. Know any good places I should check out.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*welcome*

welcome to the family. Thanks for postin.


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

I fish the Long Branch and Ocean Grove areas. From time to time I do some tournaments in Seagirt, Seaside Park and Island Beach State Park and beaches further south.

I tend to stay away from Sandy hook. No jetties and some trashy people go there. 

In the spring and late August, I hit Piermont Pier in New York and later next month I have a club trip to Penfield Reef, CT.:redface:


----------



## bass_master (Nov 25, 2006)

For good fishing spots, you should ask a guy named Korean legend named Gene- he used to live in the NY area but moved to MD two years ago- that guy was an animal and could catch a fish with a bare hook. He used to fish up and down the Jersey Coast w/ particular success at Island Beach State Park- think he had a gray Jeep and a black TL


----------



## bobabouy (Nov 13, 2006)

i've been know to catch a fish or 2,areas north of the SRI are still producing nice fish,just a pick now but a week ago it was hot ,fish from 25 to mid 40's were caught, tons of bunker and some big old spawned out bluefish


----------

